
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Linux Benchmarks - antouank
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ryzen-1800x-linux
======
yupyupp
I wonder if there will be some kernel/compiler optimizations coming down the
pipeline that will increase the performance even more. With the big open
source push that AMD's graphics division has been doing over the past few
years I wouldn't be supposed if AMD made some contributions to the kernel
themselves At the very least I'm glad to see that it performs well in Linux
out of the box when compared to Intel. :D

~~~
gigatexal
I have heard that Kernel 4.10 is the one you want to take full advantage of
the new chips.

~~~
gigatexal
edit: confirmed by Phoronix -
[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-
Ryze...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-Ryzen-Newer-
Kernel)

------
gigatexal
The site is getting hammered it seems.

